# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Codice servizio Intra per acquisto Antivirus

## dott.mamo

Quale codice indicate nei modelli Intrastat nel caso di acquisto di antivirus on-line da società UE? 
Io opto per il 58.29.40 però ci sono vari codici che sembrano corretti (ad es. 58.29.32).

----------


## claudio.caprara

Se il software viene scaricato ritengo giusto il 58.29.32 per il software applicativo e il  58.29.31 per il software di sistema. L'antivirus dovrebbe essere considerato un applicativo.  
Se viene eseguito on line allora  è corretto il 58.29.40

----------


## dott.mamo

Sì, forse hai ragione.
Condivido  :Smile:

----------

